# Lego Fan Builds Awesome Nissan GT-R Nismo Replica



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *If you like cars and Lego, then the brand’s Speed Champions sets are perfect for you, but only a handful are available, so your favorite car may not be offered by the toy company.*
> 
> If you’re as talented as well-known Lego builder Firas Abu-Jaber then that would be no problem for you. His favorite car is an R35 Nissan GT-R, but instead of waiting for Lego to produce a kit of the GT-R, he built one himself. His replica, which is actually of the track prepped Nismo GT-R, looks fairly accurate with the low, flat rear wing, circular taillights, and large front grille. The interior is fairly spot-on as well with red and black trim and even a little navigation screen.


Read more about the Lego Fan Builds Awesome Nissan GT-R Nismo Replica at AutoGuide.com.


----------

